# Youth season



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Seeing a fair amount of woodies tracing back and forth. Was getting worried that the holes were going to dry up. Unbelievable weather. The boys and Remi are anxiously awaiting Saturday morning. I am too!!
Good luck to all the youth going out!!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Had a great day waterfowl hunting with my daughter! It was her first time out for waterfowl. We saw mostly geese where we were. The wood ducks stayed out of range. She got 10-12 shots. She didn't hit any, but she had fun shooting! She got a bit excited and was not aiming very much. Once we had a flock go right over our heads 10 yds up and she forgot to take the safety off. Great learning experience!


----------

